
Avatars, identicons, and hash visualization - billconan
https://barro.github.io/2018/02/avatars-identicons-and-hash-visualization/
======
Aeolun
I’d like some kind of avatar generation method that actually looks good.
MonsterID gets there, but isn’t really appropriate for most applications.

~~~
Jyaif
[https://robohash.org/Aeolun](https://robohash.org/Aeolun) looks good imo

------
Flenser
I once had issues with caching js resources, while I was developing, so I
wrote some code to MD5 hash the js, generate an identicon from the MD5 hash
and then output the identicon and hash with the name of the js file on the
browser's console so I could quickly verify that the file had changed and been
loaded in the browser when I refreshed the page.

~~~
skeoh
I like the idea of using identicons for build hashes! Might have to start
doing that myself.

